# found: gloves near boulder creek on canyon!



## bookum (May 10, 2005)

i lost a pair of black, full finger, fox mtn biking gloves last week there.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

were they soaking wet at seven o'clock last night?

prolly not them, these weren't fox...


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*boulder creek*

Hey redbeard, just wanted to say I had a lot of fun on boulder creek with you and mike on wed eve. we'll do it again soon.
CHRISPY


----------

